# seborrheic dermatitis



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I am hoping to get some insight and suggestions. My mother has been battling itchy patches in and around her nose, in her ears, the area opposite her elbow (elbow pit), and some in her scalp. She has had this for over a month now, seen a regular doctor and a dermatologist. The dermatologist told her it is seborrheic dermatitis and told her to alternate Selsum Blue, Head and Shoulders, and T-sal each week, she has a couple of OTC lotions and a steroid type ointment. She has not seen a lot of relief so I thought I would ask all of you what you think. I read online that some people have used AC vinegar (diluted), I now know it can be caused by yeast, and that refined sugars plus stress can cause it. What else can you tell me? What other remedies can I suggest to her?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

My Son was born w/this. According to Dermatologist. But, that was 40 yrs ago. Can't remember what he was treated with.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I had this for years (not quite that badly though), along with adult acne. Started taking Aldactone 50mg daily (prescription), it's a diuretic but also lowers androgen levels which lowers oil production. Haven't been bothered with it since.

It's not alternative/homeopathic...but if it's really bad it may be worth a try. Please tell her to be careful with the steroid ointments, they thin the skin and can cause eye problems...plus you can get a rebound effect when they're stopped.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I have it too. These 2 prescription drugs work fairy well and make the condition livable. Hydrocortisone Valerate Cream Generic For Westcort 0.200 %(Westcort) to calm the inflamation then Ketoconazole Cream.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000297/

Here is link for inexpensive Ketoconazole.

https://www.alldaychemist.com/manufacturer.php?id_manufacturer=546


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you tried putting lavender essential oil on the patches?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

seborrheic dermatitis is a type of psoriasis which is caused by an overproduction of skin and oil cells compounded with yeast. Lavender Essential oil would just exasperate the condition because it works at faster turnover of skin cells.

A better idea would be to use something with Pine tar to clean the areas and kill the yeast.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lavender and frankinsense both do wonders for skin issues.

You might also consider Himalayan salt or the dead sea salt to soak the areas or just put a cloth in water with the salt in it and then put the cloth on the rash. I know their high mineral content does wonders for psoriasis, so it might also help any type of dermatitis. If you just get a large chunk of the himalayan salt you can simply wet the chunk itself and lay it on the area. I would just buy some off of Ebay cheap. The cheapest come in finer grinds rather than the larger chunks, but it's all the same.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

mekasmom: Lavender & Frankincense work wonders for some skin issues. This one doesn't happen to be it. Lavender causes the skin to regenerate faster. Psoriasis is a problem with the skin regenerating in patches, too fast. That is why those raised patches of skin show up. So to put Lavender EO on this type of skin would just make it worse.

I will agree with you on the Dead Sea Salt treatment though.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

extra virgin coconut oil. you can get it at wholefoods 10.00 for a huge tub. Take one teaspoon full a day more if you want. People take up to 5 tablespoons. she may have yeast die off for a couple of days if she takes to much start with one teaspoon. her scalp will flake for a few days he skin on her face may itch. within one week she will see a huge difference. MY son had 80.00 prescription creme and he has had it all his life and this works so much better for him bonus you lose weight. If she has a yeast issue try reading this blog. It has helped many. My son had antibiotics for two years for ear infections. /www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/Let's talk....YEAST/CANDIDA! it has had 153,000 views plus.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

lathermaker said:


> Psoriasis is a problem with the skin regenerating in patches, too fast. That is why those raised patches of skin show up. So to put Lavender EO on this type of skin would just make it worse.


My naturopath gave me frankincense for psoriasis on my elbow. It went away in two applications of the oil. It wasn't dermatitis, but it does work for psoriasis.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It might help to supplement zinc in the diet. Soloray makes a decent one. Many of us can tell when we are "topped off" because the zinc starts to taste stronger and more unpleasant. The nice thing about zinc is you can do a supplement for a week or two and then stop and still have it working. Caprylic acid can also have effect on yeast.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for the responses, I relay these ideas to her.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How does your son take Coconut Oil?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Quite often SD can be helped significantly with biotin supplements.
I have SD on my scalp as does my son. Think cradle cap. Blech.
Biotin has helped immensely.
If we could remember to take one a day a little more often, I bet it would be gone.
The shampoos etc.. only make the condition worse. They irritate the scalp and cause more production from the glands which cause even more gunky patches and flaking.
So do the creams etc.. as they hold moisture next to the skin and allow the secondary infections that are almost always present to flourish.
Biotin is the traditional trewatment for SD and I ahve found that a few spritzes of colloidial silver has worked for immediate relief of true problem areas.
DS has one patch on his head that just would not give up!
We ahve been battling this one patch for over a year.
Colloidial silver has really worked there.
The hair has grown back etc..
I have noticed that the gunky scales have come back a bit due to the dryer air in the house now and will be watching and treating more carefully now.


----------

